# Hastings ride this sat 6-22



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

Should be nice with all this rain. Anyone heading out?


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm down. What time you thinking?


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Me an my buddys might be there lemme know what time yall are goin should be good out there


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Where yall gonna be out there an what time me an some buddys meetin at 1130 out there ill be on my green eps brute with ol2s an black diesels an audio tube


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I'll be out there by 1100, green grizzly snorks, ol2s.


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok ill be lookin for you we normally hit the creek first lets meet up an have some cold ones!!


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Right on man, I'll have at least 3 with me. All this rain is gonna make it flooded out, should be good.


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah just
Talked to my buddy that lives out there says
Its been rainin for over an hour already but yeah ill be with like 4 bikes as
Well


----------



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

On way. Going to take it easy today. Riding solo.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I wish I took it easy, lol.


----------

